# 50 years ago Martyn Lloyd-Jones



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 24, 2018)

50 years ago (Sunday 25 February 1968) Martyn Lloyd-Jones concluded his ministry at Westminster Chapel in London - surely one of the greatest expository preaching periods in the history of the church in London. Here is one of my favourite MLJ quotes "It is grace at the beginning, and grace at the end. So that when you and I come to lie upon our death beds, the one thing that should comfort and help and strengthen us there is the thing that helped us in the beginning. Not what we have been, not what we have done, but the Grace of God in Jesus Christ our Lord. The Christian life starts with grace, it must continue with grace, it ends with grace. Grace wondrous grace. By the grace of God I am what I am. Yet not I, but the Grace of God which was with me."

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------

